# Picking Up New 268Rl On Saturday



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

GREETINGS--We'll be picking up our new 268RL this Saturday. Looking forward to it after hauling a 2010 Coleman Niagara popup the majority of the time with our old (now gone) 4.6L Expedition. The new one will be towed by a new 5.7 L Toyota Tundra 4X2. Will post initial impressions of delivery ride and probable pictures over the next weekend. Best Wishes--DocDzl

DocDzl

2010 Keystone Outback 268RL/Russett Interior
2010 Toyota Tundra SR5 DC 5.7L 4X2/Black w/Tan Interior/10.6K TowPack/4.10 Rear/Tekonsha P3 Controller


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Congratulations!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Love our 268RL. The design is perfect for our requirements. No kids, guests only, and when we have guests, no one walks through a bedroom to use the toilet. The rear lounge seats are just what we needed.

Check the loudness of your water pump. Mine is on the drivers side, forward bedroom, under the carpeted step up that covers the outside accessible storage unit. Ours is a bit noisy, so we're about to do mods to raise the pump up onto foam, and foam insulate the compartment where the pump lives. The noise is simply the pump siting on the floor and the sound getting transmitted all over. Isolation of the pump will solve that.

The bathroom under-sink door mod is great. And next week I'm installing the long-paper-holder rod for the toilet paper behind that door; my wife is tired of yelling at me to not get the roll of t.p. wet! Also bought the sexy shower head from Camping World and will put that on, as well as the angled shower curtain rod that gives me (6'2") clearance to stand facing the shower head and not get soapy water and shampoo all over the interior of the shower curtain.

Have fun at the PDI!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us.

Congrats on your new Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Seems to be a popular model as i am getting ready to order one.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new Outback! Enjoy!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

DocDzl said:


> The new one will be towed by a new 5.7 L Toyota Tundra 4X2. Will post initial impressions of delivery ride and probable pictures over the next weekend. Best Wishes--DocDzl


Our friends who led us down the upgrade to an Outback path... chose the 268RL a couple of months before we upgraded to the 290RLS. I'm sure you'll love it. They tow with a 2009 Tundra 4x4 double cab limited...with a blue ox hitch. They're very happy with how it tows.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

hautevue said:


> Check the loudness of your water pump. Mine is on the drivers side, forward bedroom, under the carpeted step up that covers the outside accessible storage unit. Ours is a bit noisy, so we're about to do mods to raise the pump up onto foam, and foam insulate the compartment where the pump lives. The noise is simply the pump siting on the floor and the sound getting transmitted all over. Isolation of the pump will solve that.


How did you get to the water pump? Are there hidden screws or is it a pry open? I'm interested in this mod.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Water pump on my 268RL: access is a pry-up of the first raised section (the "step up") adjacent to the bed, driver's side. Keystone carpeted the wood step but it's not attached to anything. The carpet makes it tight where it sits. I use a flat bladed 12" screwdriver and insert the blade under the rear end of the stepup and pry it up.

We have to push the mattress towards the passenger side bedroom door to make room to work; it's too tight between the bed and the driver's side wall for me. I got frustrated with the tight space, and just took the mattress outside so I could raise the platform up as high as possible when working at the pump.

The bed platform plywood is hinged at the headboard end, and there are two folding "legs" fastened to the underside of the plywood so you can keep the plywood up. The storage under the bed is nice for blankets, sheets, towels, extra pillows, etc. But it's not really handy since getting at stuff usually requires four hands; two hold the plywood and mattress up, two to dive in for whatever we're going after. Putting the legs down is a nuisance if you just need a clean set of sheets...


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

hautevue said:


> Water pump on my 268RL: access is a pry-up of the first raised section (the "step up") adjacent to the bed, driver's side. Keystone carpeted the wood step but it's not attached to anything. The carpet makes it tight where it sits. I use a flat bladed 12" screwdriver and insert the blade under the rear end of the stepup and pry it up.


I think I tried pulling it up before too from another outbacker.com poster. I think I just need to give it more careful prying, I guess. So there is no hinge or anything...it's just sit in there... but very snug, yes?



> The bed platform plywood is hinged at the headboard end, and there are two folding "legs" fastened to the underside of the plywood so you can keep the plywood up. The storage under the bed is nice for blankets, sheets, towels, extra pillows, etc. But it's not really handy since getting at stuff usually requires four hands; two hold the plywood and mattress up, two to dive in for whatever we're going after. Putting the legs down is a nuisance if you just need a clean set of sheets...


On my 290RLS there bed platform is hinged in the same way, but there are piston helper arms...much like on the back of an SUV tail/lift gate. I can pull the bed platform up with one hand and it stays up on it's own. It sure does make it easier to get into the storage. In addition, with the bed platform up, I have access to the storage area that is accessible from the outside storage doors as well.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Water pump "cover": yes, it's snug. The "box" is made to fit reasonably tightly between the wall and the bed. Adding the carpet makes it tight. Mine does not have any hinges or screws.

I'm jealous about your hydraulic bed platform supports! Ours just has two metal legs that are attached to the underside of the platform and flip down. They work, but as you noted, the hydraulic kind is much nicer. Maybe a summer mod...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats On the new Outback and Welcome To The Outback Family

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Click here for my Pre Delivery Inspection check list I used when I bought our new Outback last summer.


----------

